# Resale Prices of Used 921s



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

I noticed on ebay that people are buying used 921s for prices in excess of $480. What's the reason for the high resale prices? Particularly since new customers can lease a 942 for $250, and retailers on ebay are selling the 942s for around $600.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Moving to Dish DVR forum, as this isn't 921 support related.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Shhh, don't tell the E-Bay people that the 921 isn't worth $480 until after I unload mine :alterhase .


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

jal said:


> IWhat's the reason for the high resale prices?


Simple. People are idiots.


----------



## nostromo777 (Jul 20, 2005)

Im an idiot then... I got mine for $400. where could I have found one cheaper?


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

The point being that one would be an idiot to buy a used one, or even a new/refurb from an unknown dealer on eBay for $480 vs $450 or so for a NEW one from Costco or a reputable online retailer.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

No, my point is that if you're about to spend $480 on a 921, you'll be much happier in the long run spending $650 on a 942.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

I certainly don't disagree with that. (OTOH, my personal preference was to get a FREE HD DVR from my local cable company. Good decision, I might add.)


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

garypen said:


> I certainly don't disagree with that. (OTOH, my personal preference was to get a FREE HD DVR from my local cable company. Good decision, I might add.)


With AdelphiCrap, they offer a 50 hour SD/8 hour HD DVR in my area. It does actually work from what I hear, but I would still rather have the 921. Not sure if it has more than 1 tuner.....


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

That's funny you how you merged the word "crap" with Adelphia. Someone should try that with Comcast too. That would be so funny, as well.

My Comcast Moto6412 also has a small hdd, approx 100/15 hours. It is shamefully small. But, the new phase 3 version of the 6412 has an external SATA port. I'll be exchanging mine for one of those, as soon as they reach my area. (Always FREE exchanges, no shipping charges with Comcrap, or is it Crapcast?)

It's also nice that it actually works as advertised. It apparently had a couple three bugs at release, but they seem to be taken care of. Dish _still _ hasn't gotten their crap together with the 921.

Name-based recording _with local channel HD guide info_ is icing on the turkey.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Careful the moto6412 has the external SATA port, but it isnt live yet. And neither is the HDMI port on it for that matter (If you hook up hdmi it will cause the box to go into a reboot loop). 

That said, i believe it will be rocking strong in a few months once they get those bugs worked out. I have heard from cox that a guy has a working firewire port that he archives to additional hard drives with. No idea how or where he lives, but it CAN be done.

Jon


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

garypen said:


> That's funny you how you merged the word "crap" with Adelphia. Someone should try that with Comcast too. That would be so funny, as well.


Well, in my area, Adelphia is problem after problem. Can't complain too much because it keeps me in business 



garypen said:


> Name-based recording _with local channel HD guide info_ is icing on the turkey.


Personally, I could care less about the local channels. I rarely watch them. Don't even have them on Dish. I have them with my AdelphiCrap/cable modem, and never even turn them on.


----------

